# mead will not clear



## masterlunatic (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys I have a 5gallon going 12 lb honey rest is water. I am allergic to sulfates so none were added. 

It is not clearing the other one i used naturally cleared. I have racked it twice after primary and seconday fermentation. The flavor is good been 3 months since the last racking. My light sparkeling mead didnt take this long to clear but it only had 7 lb honey.

Currently this one is the color of a natural cider. anyone have any suggestions? I tried sparkloid already with limited luck and dont really want to add to muchc more for fear od destorying the amazing flavor.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 14, 2010)

chitosan. isinglass.
either (not both) could be used. if the honey was very raw, and unboiled, it may not ever get perfectly clear.

have you tried cold crashing it (like a beer) to drop the stuff out?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had degassing problems with mead . Gassy wines don't clear right.


----------



## masterlunatic (Jun 14, 2010)

I have not tried cold crashing it.

I have removed a significant amount of gas from teh mead. I may need to jsut continue to de-gas. any suggestions other than stir the heck outa it?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I got so tired of trying to get all the gas out . I was vacuuming the stuff, but it was still gassy. settled on putting airlock back on and setting carboy in living room and every time I walked by I'd give it a good shaking. It took a week to get all the gas out this way. Ya I know you are laughing at me right now, but it worked


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 15, 2010)

I am about ready to give up on egassing my honey raspberry wine. I've put vacuum to it many times, have shaken it many times, and it seems to still be as gassy as when I started. I may just put it in the fridge and drink it. No more batches made with honey for me, it's just easier to use sugar instead.
Larry


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 19, 2010)

Well there's quite a few possible different finings that could be tried. Or you could try just stirring in some bentonite etc etc.....

Or the cold crash that's already been mentioned...... Something like a nice week or so in a fridge at, say, 1 or 2 degree's C ??????


----------

